# Boot für den Rhein



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin am Überlegen, mir ein Boot für den Rhein zuzulegen.
Welche Mindestanforderungen müsste so ein Boot erfüllen? 
Ich würde sagen: mind. 10PS, Länge ab 4m, Breite 1,80m.

Danke 
  Gruß
    Michael


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Hi Michael,
erst mal ist bei mehr als 5 PS ein FS Voraussetzung 

Na ja , es kommt da sehr stark darauf an wo du den Rhein befahren möchtest.
Im Köln/Düsseldorfer Raum fahren genug wagemutige mit 3 meter Schlauchbooten und 5 PS auf dem Rhein , genau wie Paddler oder Ruderboote.
Es geht alles , ist nur eine Frage des Risikos.

Ich habe mit meinem 370 Schlauchboot (RIB) und 30 PS schon oft den Rhein befahren und würde sagen das ist die unterste Grenze.
Aber im Kölner Raum fließt der Rhein auch noch ziemlich ruhig , an der Loreley ging es da schon ganz anders zur Sache |supergri

Es kommt sehr darauf an was für ein Boot du die zulegen möchtest , so ein kleines Sportboot ist völlig ungeeignet , da schappt dir bei jeder größeren Welle Wasser ins Boot.
Von einem kleinerem Konsolenboot kann ich auch abraten , damit schaukelst du nur von Welle zu Welle |supergri
So friedlich wie auf dem Bild gehts da nicht immer zu .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Würde es gerne für auf Wels und zum Vertikaangeln benutzen.
Welche Bauart würde du empfehlen? 
Welchen Tiefgang sollte so ein Boot haben, wo man sich auch hinstellen kann, ohne dass die Gefahr besteht das man umkippt. 
Wichtig noch, es sollte mind. 3 Mann platz haben.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Hi Michael,
darfst du bei dir im Bundesland vom Boot aus angeln ?
In NRW ist das verboten.
Wenn ihr zu dritt auf dem Boot inkl. Gerät Platz haben wollt muss du schon knapp an die 5 Meter Klasse gehen.
Es gibt da sehr schöne Alu Angelboote von Namhaften Herstellern , die kosten halt.
Preiswerter gehts mit einem 420-480 Schlauboot , daran ein 20 -30 PS Motor.
Vorteil ist eben das du keinen Trailer benötigen würdest und das du damit das sicherste , beziehungsweise das kippsicherste Boot überhaupt hast.
Du solltest dich aber erst mal bei diversen Händlern oder auf einer Bootsmesse umschauen was du/ihr benötigt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ali-angler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Ich bin mal mit einem 3,40 Schlauchboot und einem 5 PS Motor auf dem Rhein bei Rees gefahren. Also es ist schon ein Nervenkitzel und kann auch mal schief gehn wenn man die Wellen falsch erwischt. Wirklich empfehlen würde ich es niemanden. Ausserdem kommst du gegen die Strömung nur ziemlich langsam voran wenn du mit zwei Mann und Wochenendgepäck im Schlauchbot sitzt. Wir sind immer schön am Rand gefahren von Buhne zu Buhne und haben paar Mal mit der Schraube auf dem Kies aufgesetzt. Bin echt froh das wir heil angekommen sind.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Dann werde ich mich mal auf der Boot umsehen und schauen. 
Danke schonmal für die Antworten

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## zoran.wiener (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Hi,
ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein Aquapeche 370 mit einem 18 PS Motor gekauft: http://picasaweb.google.com/zoran.wiener/20100415BarcaEGataDeStart#

Allein, optimal.
Zur zweit get's grade noch!


----------



## NickAdams (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Wenn du auf Waller fischen willst, findest du sehr viele Infos zum perfekten Boot bei www.neckarwaller.com unter der Rubrik "Boot, Echolot und Technik" im Forum.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Carptigers (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Also ich würde die Finger von einem Schlauchboot lassen, gerade auf Wels wegen den Haken etc. Außerdem hast die in einem Alu oder GFK Boot mehr Platz.
Schau mal nach Flachbodenbooten wie die von Bosten Whaler oder Technostrat, eventuell Aluboote von Lindner oder Lorsby.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Finger von einem Schlauchboot lassen, gerade auf Wels wegen den Haken etc.


Ich angele gut 25 Jahre vom Schlauchboot aus , bisher ist es mir noch nie gelungen einen Haken in die Bootshaut zu bekommen 
Gruß Udo
ps. eine Bosten Whaler hätte ich auch gerne , kostet aber mal eben das dreifache wie ein Schlauchboot :q


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Moin,

habe zwar kein motorsiertes Boot und auch keinen Bootsführerschein, kenne aber den Rhein von Kölle bis zum Niederrhein.  
Wenn das Boot überwiegend für den Rhein gedacht ist, nimm kein Schlauchboot! Sonders was stabileres, minimum 4-4,5m, besser mehr! Die Strömung ist je nach Ort sehr deftig! 10PS? Alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich mich mit mind. 30 Ponys an der Schraube sicherer fühlen! Die riesen Pötte die da teilweise verkehren machen ganz schön Welle! Sicherheit geht vor #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Oh Mann,
ein Flachbodenboot auf dem Rhein??? Das ist zum liegen ganz in Ordnung. Wenn du allerdings mal etwas Strecke machen willst, ist es ein Genickbrecher und die Würmer springen dir aus dem Eimer....

Ich würde mir ein einigermaßen hochbordiges und ordentlich motorisiertes Boot kaufen. Wenn man dann auch noch Ansitze plant und 3 Mann drin sitzen sollten, würde ich nie unter 4,5m Länge gehen.

Hast du dir irgendein Limit gesetzt?


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe zwar kein motorsiertes Boot und auch keinen Bootsführerschein,
> nimm kein Schlauchboot! Sonders was stabileres



Hi,
ersteres ist ja schon mal ne Aussage :q

Es gibt keine stabileren Boote als Schlauchboote , zumindest im Verhältnis zur Größe 
Stabil bezieht sich jetzt auf die Fahreigenschaften oder die Rauwassertauglichkeit.
Festrumpfschlauchboote können dann noch rausfahren wenn andere Boote schon lange in den Hafen müssen.
Und das merkt man selbst bei kleineren RIB´s , es gibt kein Konsolenboot in gleicher Größe das nur annähernd an die rauwassertauglichkeit von Schlauchbooten( RIB´s) rankommt.

Aber davon mal abgesehen , auf dem Rhein vom Boot aus zu angeln macht nicht wirklich Spaß , zu viele Frachtschiffe und zu viele Wellen.
Da würde ich lieber nur die Montagen mit dem Boot rausfahren und das Boot beim Drill zur Unterstützung verwenden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Xtremelure (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

bei uns hier im Rhein bei Speyer wuerd ich dir zu einem 4m Alu Boot (lund etc)
mit 50PS raten.

1. Mitunter manchmal saumaesige Stroemung 
2. Ein haufen Treibgut 



lieber ein bissl mehr investieren Sicher ist Sicher


----------



## volkerm (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Hallo,

bei drei Anglern an Bord, 5 Meter, Konsolenboot.
Der passende Motor steht ja dann auf dem Typenschild.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Udo, das Zitat is ja völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! 
Trotzdem, ne höhere Bordwand als der Schlauch ist auf alle Fälle angebrachter!


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Udo, das Zitat is ja völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen!
> Trotzdem, ne höhere Bordwand als der Schlauch ist auf alle Fälle angebrachter!



Ist aber in keinster Weise böse gemeint :m
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Danke für Eure Antworten, schaue mir heute ein Aluboot an, 4,5 oder 5m. 
Mal sehen wir es aussieht.

Weiß jemand, wo man gebrauchte Motoren bekommt, außer bei der Bucht?

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo man gebrauchte Motoren bekommt, außer bei der Bucht?
> Gruß
> Michael



Hi Michael,
gebrauchte motoren findest du in jeder Bootsbörse.
Gruß Udo
http://www.boot24.com/de/suchen/suchergebnis-1.php


----------



## MeFoMan (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Hast du das schon gesehen, sieht ganz gut aus. Evtl. etwas groß (das sollte auch auf der Nord- und Ostsee funzen) - aber mit den Drehstühlen und der Alu-Schale sicherlich nicht uninteressant. 


Gruß
MeFoMan


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Super Danke für die Links.
Werde heute mal posten, wie es war.


----------



## Tacklekalle (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Das hier ist etwas für den Fluß #6


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Kenne ich das Ding vielleicht noch von woanders#c

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dauertest (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot für den Rhein*

Hallo,
ich würde sagen für ein Gewässer wie den Rhein ist ein 4,5m Aluboot mit mind. 20PS die untere Grenze und dann auch nur für zwei Angler. Bei drei Anglern würde ich schon ein 5m Boot nehmen und mind. 30PS.
Ich persönlich fahre seit Herbst letzten Jahres ein Lund Rebel 1475 mit einem 20PS Honda AB. Das Boot wird von mir u.a. auch auf dem Rhein in NL genutzt. Mit zwei Mann Besatzung und reichlich Gepäck kommt es noch sehr gut ins Gleiten (auch bei Wellen, Wind, usw.) und schafft in der Spitze ca. 35-36km/h.
Beim Kauf solltest du unbedingt auf eine geeignete Bootshöhe achten, damit du bei den Wellen der großen nicht all zu viele Probleme bekommst.

Gruß dauertest


----------

